# Stiff External Locker Hinge.



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all.......All the external locker hinges seem similar and there are many on the Concorde. We have a problem with one being very tight almost to the point of seizure and with so much leverage in the door we are afraid it may snap or damage the mounting point. Have tried lubricating with silicone spray plus other penetrating type sprays over a period of time without success. Would very much appreciate advice/suggestions on how to get lubrication into the spine of the hinge and free it up............Crindle.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I would try to undo the hinge and check it out if you can. I have used graphite powder on a stubborn lock in the past.

Bob


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi again......thanks, removing individual hinges is not possible. The whole locker frame with door and hinges attached come as a unit; dread to think what replacement/fitting cost would be, hence the perseverance with trying to free up the hinge in situ........Crindle


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Pound to a penny the inside of the hinge is full of road dirt.
If the hinge can't be taken apart or replaced then just keep pumping in the penetrating oil in an attempt to flush out the dirt.
You may have to use a very small drill to make a hole in the washer that is between the two parts of the hinge so the oil can get in.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Perhaps a syringe could be used to get oil into the spine of the hinge?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You might be able to drift the actual hinge pin out! Sometimes there is a plastic blanking cap either end you have to remove first !!

The hinge had to assembled when made so it must (should??) come apart somehow, the problem is figuring out how !!

If there is simply no way of taking it apart then I would try drilling a 2 or 3 mm hole through the hinge casing as far as the hinge pin and then injecting a bit of oil to see if that does the trick. (Nothing to lose if its getting near the point fo failure but dont forget to plug the hole once the jobs done. I spot of white silicone would blend in well!!) 

Almost certainly the hinge casing and the hinge pin are different metalsl (aluminium and steel) so there is a reaction between the 2 and thats whats causing the problem.

(edit to change meats to metals in last paragraph, DOH !!)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have a problem with the hinge on my N+B garage door. 

In my case one flange of the hinge siezed and broke.

I can, as Mr Plodd suggested, take off blanking caps for access to the spindle to try to drift it out, but from the photos you have posted this is not possible - unless you are prepared to cut away the plastic which is covering the ends of the spindle - if done carefully you could 'glue' them back in place with Sikaflex.

Geoff


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi again.......yes fairly sure that there is reaction taking place due to dissimilar metals within the spine ie aluminium, steel, plus moisture a corrosive mixture.........Crindle.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We've just had a hab door and a gas locker hinge seize ( the lower ones), in both cases I could get no lubrication in despite removing end caps, so they had to be replaced. I did not, however, try the drill method, replacing the hinge was a small enough job in the end. Good luck.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Before you give up on trying to free the hinge have a go with one of these two special products.

I have always used a product called Plus Gas  << when freeing up seized parts. It may work on those hinges, several applications may be needed and if possible make a little dam with plasticine or putty to contain some liquid around the top of the hinge to give it time to soak in. Plus Gas also works well with some heat applied but in your case that is not an option so.....

Maybe try some of this, it is a newish innovation, I have not tried it but have read very good reports....
Loctite 8040 <<

PDF data download <<

Cheaper alternative :
From Halfords (poor reviews :roll: )

Video :





Best of luck.

Mike


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've had a similar problem with the garage door hinges on my van. The difference was that my hinges are cheaper than yours & come apart with relative ease. My findings were that the inside if the hinge had corroded & expansive by products of this process were making the hinge seize up. If this has taken place I can't realistically see that spraying release oil on this is going to change anything inside the hinge. Mine got to the point that when I attempted to open the door I could see the "static" part of the hinge flexing. 

I'd suggest concentrating on finding a way of taking the hinge apart & getting the crud out. Sorry, not much help I realise. 

Good luck in your quest. Let us know how you get on.

D.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Did you manage to sort out the hinge?


----------

